# TJ Breaks



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Fellas,

It is time for some new pads and rotors for the front of my 06 TJ... I was planning on getting some Ceramic Napa pads and a pair of their rotors. Anybody have any thoughts on this set up? I have 32s if that makes a difference. Do you think it is worth running Ceramic pads? Any comments are appreciated


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I used NAPA ceramic pads on a Dakota I used to own. They stopped well, never made a single squeal, and really did have less dust on the wheels than the factory brakes. I'd use them again. Most NAPA stores can get different "grade" rotors. Tell them you want the best ones. The cheap ones are exactly that - cheap. Crappy steel that doesn't take too long to warp and cause brake pulsation.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was expecting to see a picture of a Jeep in two pieces.....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;831184 said:


> I was expecting to see a picture of a Jeep in two pieces.....


Same here. 

Napa's Ceramix *brakes* are good quality along with their premium rotors. Can't recall if they have them for the TJ applications but their "Adapt One" pads are nice too.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

BRAKES! why can`t anybody spell brakes.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

As I wrote it
"Frome somewone that cant spell Give hi a brake (break)? he spelled the word corect jest the wrong word. (spell check is funny that way) We all understood him, he got his point (question) across"

After I corrected it
"From someone that cant spell give him a brake (break)? he spelled the word correct just the wrong word. (spell check is funny that way) We all understood him, he got his point (question) across"

After spell check
"From someone that cant spell give him a brake (break)? he spelled the word correct just the wrong word. (spell check is funny that way) We all understood him, he got his point (question) across"

I still dont know if I got it all correct, spell check says yes...


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I appreciate everyone's correction, every now and then we all make mistakes, one should remember humility.... Plowmeister, what do you run on your amazing rig?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigDBoots;833302 said:


> I appreciate everyone's correction, every now and then we all make mistakes, one should remember humility.


 Absolutely Big D, haven't met the perfect person yet.

Although some will self argue that fact.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I use ceramic pads on everything I own and love them. quiet, no dust, and feel great!!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is funny. We need to start a goofy sign thread. I have a couple of pics...


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm gonna need to do this too before the snow really starts to fly.......I never tried the ceramic ones, how do they compare in price and durability?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

TubedYota;838467 said:


> I'm gonna need to do this too before the snow really starts to fly.......I never tried the ceramic ones, how do they compare in price and durability?


I have heard good things about ceramics, but still use Autozone semi-metallic pads, $20- $26 a set, last a long time and are fairly nice to the rotors. Never hear a squeak from any of them. They even carry a lifetime warranty even for wear.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

TubedYota;838467 said:


> I'm gonna need to do this too before the snow really starts to fly.......I never tried the ceramic ones, how do they compare in price and durability?


I have problaby used ceramic on 20+ different vehicles(mine family and friends) never had a problem with durability or noticed if they last longer or shorter than others, but they do cost more. if a regular set is 25 then the ceramic would be like 40 bucks. if you ask me I say they are worth the extra and as I said I won't use anything else anymore.


----------

